# The FA drinking game



## LizardKing (Feb 5, 2012)

So while fucking around in IRC, I had an idea for an FA drinking game. Here's what we ended up with, roughly.

*Submission comments:*

+1 shot for "It's my style!" 
+2 shots if you get blocked
"If you don't like it don't look!"
-- +2 if it was on the front page with no warning thumbnail
-- +4 if it had an obscure thumbnail that didn't make it clear what it was
+2 shots for being accused of being jealous when you call out an art thief
+1 shot for each random whiteknight that butts in and adds nothing but ad hominem attacks
+1 shot for "I bet you couldn't do better!"
+1 shot if your reply was eaten by a 502 error
+n shots for a comment chain filled with nothing but *murr* or similar (where n is is sqrt(comments))
 - Bonus shot if it goes right to the edge of the page
+2 shots for a photo of a cute doggy and the comments of how sexy it looks
+2 shots for a Godwin
+2 shots for "You're copying my ~unique~ species!"
- Bonus shot if ~unique~ species is a generic wolf/fox/dragon
+1 shot for someone saying they jacked off to it
-- +5 if it's a general submission

*Journals:*

+2 shots for "didn't like what that admin said, now I'm leaving 4 EVAH"
+3 shots for a fake death
Complaining about all the porn on Fa
-- +4 if they have adult favourites
-- +5 if they have adult submissions.
+1 for calling the mods Nazis after removing an image that violates the AUP
 - Bonus shot if they repost it

*Submissions:*

+1 shot for utterly failing to understand perspective (overall, not per error)
+1 shot for similarly bad anatomy (overall, not per error)
+1 shot for Portal meme
+1 shot for Skyrim meme
- Bonus shot for both
+1 shot for sparkledog
+2 shots for a hybrid of more than 3 species
-- +3 if it's a combination of mammal/reptile/bird/mythological species
+1 shot for "[x] is usually quiet but don't piss him off!"
+1 shot for wings that don't match the species

*Profile:*

+1 shots for the profile mentioning "Proud to be a furry"
-- +4 if the name is [adjective][species] [adjective][noun]
+2 shots if the age is listed as under 18 with adult favourites

If anyone has any other ideas, feel free to post them. These figures may need to be adjusted depending on how quickly FA is operating, and thus how quickly these items can appear. If anyone comments on how slow FA is, they have to drink a penalty shot. Playing the game with the adult filter on is cheating.


----------



## Athenai (Feb 5, 2012)

You are GOD.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 5, 2012)

So... this is how I die...


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 5, 2012)

Brb alcohol poisonin'


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 5, 2012)

Whine mode* BUT I CAN'T DRINK YET.
Whine*
Hahaha.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 5, 2012)

A way for FAF to cause death? I'm in! Oh wait, I'm not at legal drinking age.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 5, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> A way for FAF to cause death? I'm in! Oh wait, I'm not at legal drinking age.


Time for tapioca milk tea shots.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 5, 2012)

MMM DAS SOME GOOO WATAH I IS DRINKIIIIIN ALL DAAY ALL NIIIGH

Lizard you are trying to kill EVERYONE.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 5, 2012)

im already trashed all the time 24/7 what i need an fa game for 

more like Fa sober game where the object of the game is to die from withdrawls


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 5, 2012)

This is a horrible game.

Everyone's gonna die in 4 minutes.



LizardKing said:


> +1 shot for "[x] is usually quiet but don't piss him off!"



Shit, I feel like I have to drink even before browsing FA.


----------



## Sar (Feb 5, 2012)

If this was the bawmuda triangle drinking game, everyone would be dead within 31 seconds.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 5, 2012)

+1 shot for every time you see an artist begging for commissions in a journal.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 5, 2012)

+2 shots if their current mood is "depressed" or "horny"


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 5, 2012)

Mentova said:


> +1 shot for every time you see an artist begging for commissions in a journal.



There are some people on my watch list that would make sure I could never be sober again.


----------



## Sar (Feb 5, 2012)

> +2 shots for "didn't like what that admin said, now I'm leaving 4 EVAH"


+3 shots for "leaving FA forever to go pro"

(double for both of if returned within 2 weeks.)


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 5, 2012)

Welp im boned. Hello liver dammage.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;IyQOthTyne8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyQOthTyne8[/video]


----------



## Don (Feb 5, 2012)

My liver shall weep tears of submission tonight.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 5, 2012)

> +1 shot for utterly failing to understand perspective (overall, not per error)
> +1 shot for similarly bad anatomy (overall, not per error)



FA displays the 12 most recent submissions on the front page. Chances are, every recent submission will fall under these two rules.
You might as well just down a bottle of vodka every time you visit the site.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 5, 2012)

Onnes said:


> FA displays the 12 most recent submissions on the front page. Chances are, every recent submission will fall under these two rules.
> You might as well just down a bottle of vodka every time you visit the site.



Screw that. Just fill an IV line with vodka and stick it in your veins.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 5, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> +1 shot for wings that don't match the species



Do angel/demon 'sonas count


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 5, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> Whine mode* BUT I CAN'T DRINK YET.
> Whine*
> Hahaha.



LK's sent me into wine mode. :/



Sarukai said:


> If this was the bawmuda triangle drinking game, everyone would be dead within 31 seconds.



I love you for working the clause "bawmuda triangle" into a sentence.


----------



## Rhodri (Feb 6, 2012)

Suddenly, I regret the bottles of vodka and Kahlua in my cupboard. I had always wondered how I would die.

This is almost worse than the Withnail and I drinking game. Where one must drink what they drink, when they drink it (bonus points for following on the lighter fluid).


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 6, 2012)

*clicks fa*
*17 points*
I can't play this drinking game.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 6, 2012)

This really beats the Rosetta Stone drinking game.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 6, 2012)

+1 for mmmm look at the paws on that ^___^;


----------



## veeno (Feb 6, 2012)

You people are a bunch of light weights.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 6, 2012)

10 shots and a dildo up your ass for every time I say something fucking cool

everybody is now drunk and has a sore ass


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 6, 2012)

Clayton said:


> 10 shots and a dildo up your ass for every time I say something fucking cool
> 
> everybody is now drunk and has a sore ass



This will be in my sig.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2012)

Clayton said:


> 10 shots and a dildo up your ass for every time I say something fucking creepy
> 
> everybody is now drunk and has a sore ass



I fixed that for you brah.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 6, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I fixed that for you brah.


+2 extra shots if wht i say is not only cool as fuck but also creepy as fuck

example
"Girl, don't lie, you love the smell coming out my pores like I'm a whiskey Glade Plug-In."


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Feb 6, 2012)

"+1 shots for the profile mentioning "Proud to be a furry""

That right there will kill you alone.


----------



## johnpm995 (Feb 6, 2012)

+1 every time someone uses a "furry exclusive" word (fursona, murrsona, fusecution, murrhole, yiff, etc.)

Think I could be arrested if I indirectly cause alcohol poisoning?


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 6, 2012)

+1 shot if character is generic wolf or fox


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 6, 2012)

kyle19 said:


> +1 shot if character is generic wolf or fox



Says the dude with a fursona that is a mix of the two most commonly-used dog breeds in the furry fandom |: <


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 6, 2012)

"Ha, ha! I am so much better than THESE man-animal hybrids."


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 6, 2012)

kyle19 said:


> +1 shot if character is generic wolf or fox


But thats over 50% of everyone!
D:


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 6, 2012)

I decided to try adding this up using the frontpage of FA, and I stopped adding after I reached 2 gallons.


----------



## NeonSpines (Feb 8, 2012)

Not legal to drink yet so I'll break out some Cola shots.
Also I'll just take 2 shots for every art peice I've ever done for bad perspective and anatomy. Horray for constant art failure.


----------



## Sar (Feb 9, 2012)

veeno said:


> You people are a bunch of light weights.


Your the only user that could live past 2 rounds!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2012)

kyle19 said:


> +1 shot if character is generic wolf or fox


On the other side of the coin, + 1 shot for every character that is a super special unique snowflake sparkledog who's trying way too hard to be different with abortions of anatomy.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 9, 2012)

+1 for every FERAL character that has wristbands/gloves


----------



## KenJKitsune (Feb 12, 2012)

+1 for any journal about a break-up
+2 if they've broken up more than once
+3 if said break-up journal is followed up by a "We got back together" journal.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I believe I must take a shot for the fact that my character is a fox...


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 12, 2012)

Imo, which everyone will hate and chastise me for saying, is that there is too much drinking, especially in the fandom and even moreso at conventions.


----------



## KenJKitsune (Feb 12, 2012)

Never been to a con, so I have no clue what that's like. As for me personally, I'm a light drinker of the beer variety. I just find it fun to think this stuff up!


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 12, 2012)

KenJKitsune said:


> Never been to a con, so I have no clue what that's like. As for me personally, I'm a light drinker of the beer variety. I just find it fun to think this stuff up!



Thats fine :3


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 12, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Imo, which everyone will hate and chastise me for saying, is that there is too much drinking, especially in the fandom and even moreso at conventions.



Thanks for your contribution to the thread!

Don't worry about making it relevant or trying to play along with the joke, just throw out your opinions; it's cool!


----------



## Fay V (Feb 12, 2012)

come now Lizard king, obviously you wanted everyone to play the game and die of alcohol poisoning.


----------



## Cult (Feb 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> So while fucking around in IRC, I had an idea for an FA drinking game. Here's what we ended up with, roughly.
> 
> *Submission comments:*
> 
> ...



I'm very sure one of these has been said, but:

+2 shot for Pony fanart
+1 shot for Sonic fanart
+1 shot for Star Fox fanart
-Bonus shot if it has Krystal in the picture
+1 shots for every group they're part of.
+1 shot if they are watching rickgriffin
+1 shot for every moderator they watch
+1 shot for crappy music they made
+1 shot for crappy story they made
+1 shot for crappy artwork they made

But why not make a FAF drinking game

+1 shot for every post or shot about "boohoo Everyone hates furries" etc.
+1 shot for every thread about sex (wheter they're complaining or not)
+1 shot for complaining
+1 shot for every post veeno makes in your thread (you'll probably be drunk at this point)
+2 shots for every MLP related thing.
+1 shot for every troll post
+1 shot fer every "x the y above you" thread in the forum games.

Note: You will get _*very*_ drunk



NEStalgia Fox said:


> [video=youtube;IyQOthTyne8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyQOthTyne8[/video]



I love NC


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 12, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> +1 shot for crappy music they made
> +1 shot for crappy story they made
> +1 shot for crappy artwork they made



You could've just said +1 for every submission.


----------



## Deo (Feb 12, 2012)

I am going to die of alcohol poisoning if I follow this.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2012)

+1 shot if something gets banned.


----------



## morphology (Feb 12, 2012)

Take a shot every time someone posts about "furry-specific" stuff, like "furry music", "furry games", etc.


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't have enough drink for this.


----------



## Cult (Feb 13, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> I don't have enough drink for this.



Nobody does.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 13, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Thanks for your contribution to the thread!
> 
> Don't worry about making it relevant or trying to play along with the joke, just throw out your opinions; it's cool!



Oh I forgot, opinions are illegal, especially ones that don't agree with drinking!


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think any of us can afford this game. Also, I can see browsing FA submissions leading me to barfing well before I start getting drunk.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 13, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Oh I forgot, opinions are illegal, especially ones that don't agree with drinking!



Also feel free to miss the point completely, that's also _totally_ cool. And fun!

You know, I'm thinking this might be a fun game if, say, all measurements were reduced tenfold.


----------



## zachhart12 (Feb 13, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Also feel free to miss the point completely, that's also _totally_ cool. And fun!
> 
> You know, I'm thinking this might be a fun game if, say, all measurements were reduced tenfold.



I got the point, just didn't and still don't care.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Feb 13, 2012)

Good bye future brain development and future for i will be living in jail knocking my head against a wall for actually particapating in this game.


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 19, 2012)

I just got back from a party and im obliterated... and i see THIS??
do you WANT me to die????


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm suggesting we all just get a Gallon of the Strongest Whiskey we can find and down it in a go. Whoever doesn't die from it wins. :I


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 19, 2012)

+1 if someone says not to critique it because they were high or drunk when they made it.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 19, 2012)

+3 when someone says that an adult picture/comic can't be critiqued because it's "free".


----------

